# If you were shopping today, which Head Unit would you buy?



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

I’ve been considering upgrading my OEM HU lately, so I’m curious:

If you were in the market to replace your HU today, what would you get?


I know CES 2019 is right around the corner, so if you’d wait for an anticipated release, I’d be interested to know any information you have regarding it.

As for myself, I’m really intrigued with the Alpine Halo9. That floating screen is just sexy and I like the fact that it has apple CarPlay (I know it’s wired/ not BT). But the screen resolution isn’t all that great, and though it’s much better than some - I’m concerned with lag time. Overall I’m sure my purchase would either be Alpine or Kenwood.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Nooooo... after all the work you did integrating that JBL/PAC AmPRO combo! Lol.


I've been looking at the Halo9 too and the X208U.. pretty much the same thing but different screen size... But will likely wait until they improve the screen resolution & wireless phone integration. Really wish they would bring back the digital output too but with volume control this time. Looking forward to CES news too...

If our gen 7.5 Camry's didn't have such a large area to fill; I would consider some of the other brand DDins. I've read some of the Kenwoods have high quality preamp - likely better than the Alpines but I feel the standard 7" screen DDins just don't fill out the dash enough to look right for me.


----------



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

DDX9905S


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

karmajack said:


> DDX9905S


Probably this.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

I would probably buy the Kenwood DMX-905S. I really want the DDX9907S but the coin is a bit too high on that one.

Only other thing I would consider would be the NEW-4400 (or its AVIC upgrade)

Alpine has been screwing the pooch on their designs as of late. 

I hate it how the manufacturers are still like what feels like 2 years behind in tech.

Here's hoping someone can make a HU with
7"+ capacitive screen
HD screen 720/1080P
Digital out (optical,coax, usb, hdmi anything is fine)
Dual camera input
idatalink capability
auto TA


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Sony RSX-GS9


----------



## Omicron (Jul 15, 2018)

karmajack said:


> DDX9905S


This would be my choice as well. I liked the UI smoothness and the screen quite a bit. I just couldn’t make it work in the space/connectivity I had to work with, but I wish I could.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Halo 9 or DDX9905S


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Truthunter said:


> Nooooo... after all the work you did integrating that JBL/PAC AmPRO combo! Lol.
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the Halo9 too and the X208U.. pretty much the same thing but different screen size... But will likely wait until they improve the screen resolution & wireless phone integration. Really wish they would bring back the digital output too but with volume control this time. Looking forward to CES news too...
> ...





I sure did invest a lot of time into swapping from my Entune Premium to the factory JBL HU (+factory amp), plus the PAC AmpPro integration, but in the end it sounded like shi..., it sounded bad. I ended up with the infamous "hiss" as encountered by so many other Camry/Toyota owners and discussed extensively in this thread: Speakers make a hissing sound after amplifier install on 2015 Camry Non-JBL (Solved) and all these other threads.

I thought I would get a clean signal from the PAC AmpPro, but no dice. I haven't done much troubleshooting, but with so many people having the same issue with the Camry Entune unit, it wouldn't take that big a stretch of the imagination to believe that it extends to the JBL unit (with or without the PAC). Anyhow, I'm glad I tried the OEM route, but I think I'll cut my losses with it now. I've put too much time/effort into this project to sit back and accept subpar performance just to keep all my OEM functionality.

Totally agree on the screen resolution issue with the Halo9. I'm really hoping they reveal a revised unit at the 2019 CES, but I may buy it either way. As we both know there aren't many (any?) larger than double-Din (8" etc.) dash kits that will fit our generation 7.5 Camry's without modification. So, I like the ilx-f309 uses the readily available standard double-din for the meat of the unit, then covers it up with that huge 9" protruding screen. I've never seen one of these in person, but I know a standard iPad is 9.7" ( the mini is 7.9"), so this truly is one large screen.

I really like the Kenwood's too, but the lack of larger dash kits really makes them unpractical for me.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

subterFUSE said:


> Sony RSX-GS9


I really like the look of the RSX-GS9 and I've heard great things about it. For single din, this is a great option.


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

Alpine iLX-207 - until they upgrade to a 720p screen. Halo 9 screen looks even worse, same resolution, but even bigger screen, so more pixelation. I couldn't live with the RSX-GS9 due to the single din. DDX9905S is decent, but it's a Kenwood, I don't like the interface. One to also consider is the FiiO M7 and a bluetooth module.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Chris12 said:


> I sure did invest a lot of time into swapping from my Entune Premium to the factory JBL HU (+factory amp), plus the PAC AmpPro integration, but in the end it sounded like shi..., it sounded bad. I ended up with the infamous "hiss" as encountered by so many other Camry/Toyota owners and discussed extensively in this thread: Speakers make a hissing sound after amplifier install on 2015 Camry Non-JBL (Solved) and all these other threads.
> 
> I thought I would get a clean signal from the PAC AmpPro, but no dice. I haven't done much troubleshooting, but with so many people having the same issue with the Camry Entune unit, it wouldn't take that big a stretch of the imagination to believe that it extends to the JBL unit (with or without the PAC). Anyhow, I'm glad I tried the OEM route, but I think I'll cut my losses with it now. I've put too much time/effort into this project to sit back and accept subpar performance just to keep all my OEM functionality.


Oh man, really sorry to hear that... I'd like to discuss further... I'll PM you.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

DDX9905s would be the only option I'd consider. It's what I use now. It's the closest thing to perfect for my specific needs.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DDX9905S. I might just pick one up in the next week or so. The current rebate (ends 12/31) might pressure me into making the purchase sooner than later. 

If you can wait a few weeks and aren't worried about the rebate, I would hold off to see what shows up at CES.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

In this order:

DDX9905S
X208U
DNX995S
ILX207
DMX905S

I wouldn't consider anything from Pioneer, Sony, JVC.


----------



## 205689 (Oct 19, 2018)

Had my DDX9905S installed by SkizeR a couple of weeks ago. It's a little tricky to get used to. But, definitely, worth the price. Nice job by Nick on the install with the Helix PRO MK2 DSP!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> In this order:
> 
> DDX9905S
> X208U
> ...


I was tempted to try the Sony XAV-AX5000 for the price. But, I'll pony up the extra for the Kenwood.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I was tempted to try the Sony XAV-AX5000 for the price. But, I'll pony up the extra for the Kenwood.


The extra bucks for the Kenwood is worth it. PM me I can give you details for whats coming up next year.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I was surprised at the amount of ddx 9905/ dnx995s that was at finals last season, and they held their own, also if you drive a car with a dnx995s installed you’ll definitely buy it over the ddx9905,I never use the nav but street info and other cool stuff is always displayed at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

My choices are:

2 din: DNX995S

1 din: Pioneer P99rs/ Carrozzeria Deh-p01

sony rsx-gs9 build quality is lacking for it's price.


----------



## Ballistic_G (Aug 13, 2017)

Sony RSX-GS9 can't go wrong with simplicity and hi-res...


----------



## timps67 (Dec 29, 2012)

BTW, Kenwood has $200 mail in on the 995s and $100 on the 9905s until Dec 31. Still time to buy yourself a Christmas present.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm waiting for CES 2019. 

Hopefully some new offerings in the high end single din. 

If not, 
Pioneer DEH-80PRS


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Mullings said:


> I was surprised at the amount of ddx 9905/ dnx995s that was at finals last season, and they held their own, also if you drive a car with a dnx995s installed you’ll definitely buy it over the ddx9905,I never use the nav but street info and other cool stuff is always displayed at the bottom of the screen.


Thanks for the additional info on the dnx995s vs the ddx9905. The first thing that popped into my head was that it wasn’t worth the extra price as I use my phones navigation, but I’ll give it a second look.


----------



## cycleguy (Feb 10, 2018)

disconnected said:


> Alpine iLX-207 - until they upgrade to a 720p screen. Halo 9 screen looks even worse, same resolution, but even bigger screen, so more pixelation. I couldn't live with the RSX-GS9 due to the single din. DDX9905S is decent, but it's a Kenwood, I don't like the interface. One to also consider is the FiiO M7 and a bluetooth module.


disconnected could you explain how the Fiio M7 and bluetooth module would work ? as I'm thinking of using a Fiio in my active setup


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Updated list. The best you can buy.


2 din: DNX995S or AVIC-CZ902XS-80 

1 din: Pioneer P99rs/ Carrozzeria Deh-p01

sony rsx-gs9 build quality is lacking for it's price compared to pioneer. Paying for the Sony branding and smart features.nfc, Bluetooth, ect.


----------



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

Five Star's (and Stereo King's) Top 5 touch screens of 2018. (Actually 12)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yz2ouyarQ1Y


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been waiting for someone to post a CES 2019 rumors thread but I'll leave this one here..

I don't know the facts but I would think that the Alpine ILX-F309 (Halo) sales numbers this year were very good - likely better than any other of the Alpine HUs. I would like to think that the numbers were so good that it would get the attention of Kenwood and maybe others to come out with their own versions.

So heres my hope for CES 2019 - More larger screen "halo" type headunits with better features, spec's and screens.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

X209-wra-or is what i want

- can’t decide if its worth the cost
- can’t decide where to get it
- can’t wait for ces to finally arrive Incase there have a major update for the deck

If I don’t go that direction i will probably get a kenwood double din


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Viggen said:


> X209-wra-or is what i want
> 
> - can’t decide if its worth the cost
> - can’t decide where to get it
> ...


If alpine had a custom made solution like that for my car, I’d get it without hesitation. I’d probably wait until after CES 2019 though..


----------



## Gallen66p (Aug 3, 2017)

Just bought a AVH-W4400NEX and I love it. It has wireless CarPlay.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Angrywhopper said:


> In this order:
> 
> DDX9905S
> X208U
> ...


Not sure why there’s no love for Pioneer. I just bought a W8400 which I’m happy with after shopping it vs the DMX-905S. The wireless car play is a great feature and it works as a private wi-if network not BT so even better.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

rton20s said:


> DDX9905S. I might just pick one up in the next week or so. The current rebate (ends 12/31) might pressure me into making the purchase sooner than later.
> 
> If you can wait a few weeks and aren't worried about the rebate, I would hold off to see what shows up at CES.


OK, I actually was shopping today and placed my order for a DDX9905S. 

I wanted to get in on the rebate and didn't really want to wait for CES.


----------



## cutienoua (Jul 21, 2018)

ilx107.
I have it for a year and a half now. wireless carplay is great. better sound quality via wifi than BT. wired usb is good too,but I would not be willing to connect each time the cable.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I went for a ddx 9905s over the dnx995 this week. $200 price difference just for Garmin GPS. 

Bought a Pioneer P99rs, but returned it due to low volume output via RCA.

I'd like to try the Sony rsx-gs9, but it's too expensive.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I use the DDX 9705S works and sounds great. I was going to get the DDX 9905S when I swapped out of DDX9703S but they were on backorder at the time. So decided to go the DDX 9705S route. Only difference was the HD screen, 5V preout and 2 year warranty. When they came off backorder, I figured I would wait til 2019 to see if they make any major if any changes. Since the DDX 9705S provided everything I needed ( 2 Camera for backup and dvr for accident/ lane departure, k40 radar warning control The user Interface alone on Kenwood beats out every one else. I’ve used most these units listed by other here. Kenwood has better sound quality as well. Didn’t like the sound or interface of the pioneer, screen ( no Capacitive Touch). Sony double Din units are good unit just to get your foot in the door at a good price for CarPlay or Android Auto. Same with the pioneer units, but has more features. Lack sound quality and interface. Kenwood is the way to go.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

rton20s said:


> OK, I actually was shopping today and placed my order for a DDX9905S.
> 
> I wanted to get in on the rebate and didn't really want to wait for CES.


Congrats. I think that you'll really enjoy this HU.



Angrywhopper said:


> The extra bucks for the Kenwood is worth it. PM me I can give you details for whats coming up next year.


I know that the updated ToTL Kenwood "XR" DD Head Units will add _WIRELESS_ Apple CarPlay in Q1 2019, along with a few other features...PM _Angrywhopper_ for the additional details.

And while it's definitely not perfect in my eyes (as most of you probably know from my extensive posts regarding it), I would still buy the Kenwood eXcelon Reference DDX9905S again over its current competition, especially at the discounted price I was able to acquire it at. It checked-off more of my "must have" features over any other DD HU, with SQ being a major priority.


HAPPY NEW YEAR, everyone!


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

HIS4 said:


> Not sure why there’s no love for Pioneer. I just bought a W8400 which I’m happy with after shopping it vs the DMX-905S. The wireless car play is a great feature and it works as a private wi-if network not BT so even better.



So, can anyone else elaborate on this?

Does the Pioneer use Wifi-Direct only for Wireless AA/CP?

Does the Kenwood use a combo of Wifi/BT for the Wireless AA?

It was my assumption that the Kenwood only needed BT to do HFP and not utilize it for audio streaming.


Biggest thing would be I would want audio to go over Wifi vs BT


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

I’m strongly considering buying the new Kenwood Excelon DDX9906XR  when it’s released, which is expected to happen next month.

Looks like it’ll have a $900 price tag, which is certainly a lot of money, but I’d be okay with it.

For me, the wireless Apple CarPlay is one of the most important features of this HU. I’m really hoping it’s not a let down as I know there were some bugs discussed in this thread: https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru.../382090-new-2018-kenwood-excelon-dnx995s.html










Can anyone give feedback on the performance of the Apple CarPlay (wired) on their current KENWOOD HU? I know ErinH is a fan of it.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

I ran the Sony RSX-GS9 double stacked with a Denon DCT-1 for the past year or so, and recently swapped it for the Kenwood DDX9905s. I really just wanted a better interface, user experience, everything else about the Sony was great. I do love the Kenwood, but there were a couple of things about it that make me scratch my head. First it doesn't make much sense to me to have a hi-res screen and have no way to use it. No blu-ray, no HDMI. Second the A/V input is proprietary so you can't just run any 3.5 A/V cable without some customizing. Third is the weblink, oh man I don't want to even talk about it, but let's just say it's trash. So a Kenwood from 2013 I think the model no is DNX990HD has HDMI, and a full web browser, but in 2018 no dice. Would much rather have the web browser than weblink...

There are a couple smaller things that get to me like how Spotify works differently from android auto to BT(AA shows how far along in the song you are, BT does not), but overall it's a beautiful display and having navigation with traffic has paid for itself.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Chris12 said:


> I’m strongly considering buying the new Kenwood Excelon DDX9906XR when it’s released, which is expected to happen next month.
> 
> Looks like it’ll have a $900 price tag, which is certainly a lot of money, but I’d be okay with it.
> 
> ...


Wired Apple Carplay using the DDX9905s is pretty great IMO (I tested it using my sister's iPhone X during some road trips while she was visiting from Australia over the holidays).

Wired Android Auto is "okay"...it works well, but it's not quite as polished or seamless as Carplay now that the new iOS 12 update includes WAZE & Google Maps. With either, you are quite a bit more limited to what you can do compared to using the phone directly, but while driving, the basic needed functionality is there.

The only thing I might warn you about with the newer DDX9906XR compared to the previous model DDX9905s, is that the new model has added a required VSS wire (Vehicle Speed Sensor) in the main harness that you MUST connect to the ODBII port in order to use Wireless Apple Carplay or Android Auto. 

With the DDX9905s/DNX995s, you could simply connect the Parking Brake wire to (-) Ground to achieve the video-in-motion Parking Brake Bypass, which also allows the use of some setup/adjustment functions that are otherwise only allowed when "the vehicle is stopped with the parking brake on", such as BT setup or Audio DSP/Network adjustments.

I realize that it's really convenient to be able to keep your phone in your pocket or purse and still have Apple Carplay or Android Auto functionality Wirelessly, but in general I usually want to keep my phone charging while I'm in the car, so the wired connection is not a big deal for me on the "older" 9905s/995s. You'd have to remove the phone from your pocket or purse to do any type of wireless charging while in the car anyway, so? (Some newer vehicles have wireless charging pads or docks built-in).

The new "996/9906" units also have 3 Inputs for Cameras, so you can do a Front, Rear, & Dash cam now. Previous units had 2 inputs. You can add a composite or HDMI video input and/or Mirror your Android smartphone screen using an aftermarket adaptor or two plugged into either unit's 3.5mm "AV-IN" jack, but it will not be active (I think) on the newer units if the VSS senses that the car is in motion. 




speakerpimp said:


> I ran the Sony RSX-GS9 double stacked with a Denon DCT-1 for the past year or so, and recently swapped it for the Kenwood DDX9905s. I really just wanted a better interface, user experience, everything else about the Sony was great. I do love the Kenwood, but there were a couple of things about it that make me scratch my head.
> 
> *First it doesn't make much sense to me to have a hi-res screen and have no way to use it. No blu-ray, no HDMI.
> 
> ...



I completely agree regarding the 995s/9905s having a Hi-Res Display but no Blu-Ray disc player or HDMI input! :/ However, as mentioned above, you can input an HDMI signal or do Screen Mirroring with a separate adapter or two. Check out this video from Quality Mobile Video and check the links in the video description for the adapters...







And the "AV-IN" on the back of the unit isn't really proprietary. I have a standard 3.5mm stereo miniplug cable plugged into this jack and it works perfectly as a standard Analog "AUX input" jack using the 3.5mm Headphone Output jack on an iPod Classic, smartphone, etc . I routed this cable from this jack to my GF's OEM "AUX Input" jack in the center console of her vehicle. NOTE: You have to Enable that input within the audio settings on the Kenwood. 

And I agree that WebLink SUX! The only use for it WAS (past tense) being able to use WAZE when connected to an iPhone. Otherwise its features and functionality are worthless and janky.

These Kenwood units aren't perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but IMO they come the closest to having nearly every usable feature that I want and being somewhat easy to operate compared to others, + really great SQ.

I do wish that a "Scrobber Bar" & music track time & position indicator were UNIVERSAL across ALL of the different playback apps...BT, Spotify, Pandora, Android Auto, Carplay, USB input, etc! It's a real PITA when playing really long tracks such as classical or full "mixtapes", etc.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Well bbfoto you're gonna make me pull my radio again. :disappointed:

Basically I bought a a/v aux cable and plugged it into the back of the radio, and hooked up a roku express+ with composite out. It didn't work and thought maybe a problem with the roku but I could hear the video signal over my speakers. So I bought a metra HDMI to composite adapter, same deal. In fact I could change the video signal frequency between PAL, and NTSC and hear the different hum. Switched video to right audio and I would get video for a brief second. Discovered that if I didn't plug it in all the way video would come in but horrible picture quality. I cut an RCA and inverted the video signal and bam, clean video. Now it got weird, as soon as I plug audio in the video drops. If I only plug the RCA's halfway the audio works great, and video remains stable. So I did a quick google search that turned up some threads about the pin configuration being in a proprietary order, and kenwood selling a cable just for this(should come with unit) called the CA-C3AV. I figured case closed but now I will pull the radio and check the pin configuration vs the CA-C3AV once I buy one.


Can anyone tell me what's WIFI about this radio while we're at it? I can't find anywhere to connect from on the radio and would like any features I could gain from the hot spot in my car.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Well, what I probably should have said is...

The "AV-IN" on the back of the unit isn't really proprietary *for Audio Only*. A standard 3.5mm male stereo miniplug-to-miniplug cable works fine as an AUX In.

You do need the special adapter(s) to do both Audio+Video. For RCA composite video input with audio, try Kenwood's CA-C3AV cable.

For HDMI input and/or Screen Mirroring, try the aftermarket adapters sold in the Link and YouTube video from Quality Mobile Video that I posted previously. FYI, I haven't tried the adapters sold by QMV personally, so double check with them to make sure the adapters will do what you want.

Sorry for causing you more work & $!


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

speakerpimp said:


> Can anyone tell me what's WIFI about this radio while we're at it? I can't find anywhere to connect from on the radio and would like any features I could gain from the hot spot in my car.


From what I’ve read on other models, you connect to BT then it actually uses WiFi to transmit data. 

I know your model doesn’t have Wireless CarPlay but, maybe it uses it for wireless android?


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

bbfoto said:


> Wired Apple Carplay using the DDX9905s is pretty great IMO (I tested it using my sister's iPhone X during some road trips while she was visiting from Australia over the holidays).
> 
> Wired Android Auto is "okay"...it works well, but it's not quite as polished or seamless as Carplay now that the new iOS 12 update includes WAZE & Google Maps. With either, you are quite a bit more limited to what you can do compared to using the phone directly, but while driving, the basic needed functionality is there.
> 
> ...



I read about needing to connect to the VSS with the new KENWOOD.

Question: I’ll be using idatalink Maestro RR with my car (2015 Camry) to retain OEM controls/features. I know that the idatalink taps into all sorts of obdII features - will this establish my connection to the vss? I’d imagine that on some cars you’d need to splice into a specific wire and from past experience, I know this can be a pita.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Chris12 said:


> From what I’ve read on other models, you connect to BT then it actually uses WiFi to transmit data.
> 
> I know your model doesn’t have Wireless CarPlay but, maybe it uses it for wireless android?


You're probably right, I have a Galaxy 8+ so I haven't experienced the wireless android auto yet.

It would be nice if they improve the weblink, but looking at the 9906s specs I don't see it so I'm assuming the will step away from it leaving the function useless. Maybe the new firmware update has some weblink love in it...


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Chris12 said:


> I read about needing to connect to the VSS with the new KENWOOD.
> 
> Question: I’ll be using idatalink Maestro RR with my car (2015 Camry) to retain OEM controls/features. I know that the idatalink taps into all sorts of obdII features - will this establish my connection to the vss? I’d imagine that on some cars you’d need to splice into a specific wire and from past experience, I know this can be a pita.


If you don't use the Idatalink Maestro, the instructions for your Kenwood head unit will tell you which wires to connect to on the OBD2 port just for the VSS.

If you are using the iDatalink Maestro, when you setup & configure it for your specific vehicle, you also have to enter the HU Brand, Model Number, and Serial Number in order to register it and program the interface. After that, the iDatalink website will give you the instructions to print out to show which wire's to connect to the OBD2 port to enable the OEM features, VSS, SWC, etc.

There are options in the Kenwood settings on how to handle the OBDII. One option allows a "OBDII port interupt" in case a technician or mechanic plugs in a OBDII Diagnostic Reader/Programmer into the port while the HU is powered up. Otherwise the HU would keep the OBDII port data transmission "captive" and the technician will not be able to capture the data from it.

If you go to the Idatalink website and choose your specific vehicle, it will show you what OEM controls & features it is *capable* of retaining. What actually works in reality depends on the HU and Firmware version it is currently using.

BEFORE you set up the Idatalink Maestro, be sure to check if there is a Firmware Update for it AND the HU first!

I use these "Posi-Taps" to tap into the OBDII wires coming out of the back side of the female port in the vehicle in order to keep the port clear for diagnostics, etc. They make the Posi-Taps in different colors/wire gauge sizes just like other color-coded crimp terminals...red, yellow, blue, etc.

*Crutchfield - Posi-Products Wire Connector Taps*


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Chris12 said:


> I’m strongly considering buying the new Kenwood Excelon DDX9906XR  when it’s released, which is expected to happen next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard yesterday there is going to be a delay on these new units release dates since the manufacturer company that provide panel screens for Kenwood and other companies went belly up. I’m sure nothing we be even released next month as they need these panels. 

Yeah since these units will have the wireless Apple Carplay I’m wondering also how well it will work when released. I can say with my current DDX 9705S unit, Wired CarPlay works flawless every time , zero issues. My unit and CarPlay Interface is very responsive and fast. Siri works very well also. Much better then when I was using my Android phone a month ago when using google assistant. Had to repeat things a few time or it would get hung up. With current Apple updates now it has waze which I use. I’m going to upgrade down the road to the XR unit for the better HD screen since it was on backorder lasted year. I will wait and see how the wireless CarPlay workout any issues that might come up. Then next year I’m sure they will add something else that this model year won’t have. I’m happy with the unit I have now.


----------



## 50TYSON (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not up to date but I would look for something with digital coax out, CarPlay, a capacitive touchscreen and a volume knob in that order.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

I'd go with the Sony gsx-9 again if I had to choose. Pioneer P99rs if I were using multiple channels.

I dislike these 2 din aftermarket units due to having no volume knob.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

K-pop sucks said:


> I'd go with the Sony gsx-9 again if I had to choose. Pioneer P99rs if I were using multiple channels.
> 
> I dislike these 2 din aftermarket units due to having no volume knob.




There are double Din that have rotary volume knobs. I use my steering wheel controls 80% of the times anyways. I put the higher end Kenwood’s on the Sony GSX-9 level in sound. I find when using a quality dsp, tuning and proper equipment installation it comes down to features you want in a deck. Strictly sq comp car, don’t drive it on the regular and don’t care about features while driving, I see some may choose the GSX 9. For me, it’s a double din unit every time with the features. Just add a hi res DAC player instead to dsp, done.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Does anyone have updated information on Kenwood’s release date for their 2019 models?


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Chris12 said:


> Does anyone have updated information on Kenwood’s release date for their 2019 models?



I am in the same boat. Waiting for a bit more info to see if I really want to wait for the 2019 or go with a 2018 model.

Mainly want the capacitive screen on which ever one I go with.

Also would like the Miracast on the new ones vs the bs app on the old ones. Although could always just hook a chrome cast to it.


----------



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

I'm just waiting for the xr's to hit so the 9905S price will go down more.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Chris12 said:


> Does anyone have updated information on Kenwood’s release date for their 2019 models?





Silvercoat said:


> I am in the same boat. Waiting for a bit more info to see if I really want to wait for the 2019 or go with a 2018 model.
> 
> Mainly want the capacitive screen on which ever one I go with.
> 
> Also would like the Miracast on the new ones vs the bs app on the old ones. Although could always just hook a chrome cast to it.



I saw in the 5 Star Car Stereo YouTube video (between 10:17 - 11:48) a few days ago (March 26) where Kenwood rep Bill Freeman commented that the DDX9906XR will be shipping to dealers "this month". So hopefully they should be in stock at dealers no later than mid-April. 

I'm not sure if that applies to the DNX996XR NAV unit as well, but I would assume so since they both use the same screen and the screen supplier/availability was the reason for the delay in manufacturing.


----------



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

bbfoto said:


> I saw in the 5 Star Car Stereo YouTube video (between 10:17 - 11:48) a few days ago (March 26) where Kenwood rep Bill Freeman commented that the DDX9906XR will be shipping to dealers "this month". So hopefully they should be in stock at dealers no later than mid-April.
> 
> I'm not sure if that applies to the DNX996XR NAV unit as well, but I would assume so since they both use the same screen and the screen supplier/availability was the reason for the delay in manufacturing.


Appears Crutchfield just listed the DDX9906xr as of 18 hours ago. I didn't look for the others yet.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

karmajack said:


> Appears Crutchfield just listed the DDX9906xr as of 18 hours ago. I didn't look for the others yet.


Nice! Well there you go...In Stock and Free shipping. 

Just for clarification, for the best SQ and the "Hi-Res" designation, you'll want to stick with Kenwood's "*eXcelon Reference*" HUs. Those are the the units designated as "*XR*" on the box & marketing material, or in the actual model number.

For Double-DIN sizes, as of now there are last year's DDX9905S & DNX995S, and the just-released 2019 DDX9906XR & DNX996XR with that "XR" designation.

The "DNX" units have built-in NAV, while the "DDX" do not. That is the KEY difference. Besides the NAV, they are 95% the same, though there are a few minor differences.

The Downward-Tilting screen is only available on the NAV units (but just 1 downward position). This can help mitigate reflections on the screen, though I haven't really had any issues in that regard even with the screen in its normal position. They both have 6 Tilt UP screen angles.

And IIRC, I think just the NAV units come with a wireless Remote Control. You have to purchase the Remote separately for the non-NAV HUs.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Im looking to upgrade my Kenwood DD. My question is how the gps functions now that its not a built in garmin? Do you need to use your phone, or is it built into the receiver like the garmins and use Waze?

edit:Never mind, I see they still use garmin and added phone options as well. I will be buying the kenwood w Garmin once the price plummets from new models being released. Thanks


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> Im looking to upgrade my Kenwood DD. My question is how the gps functions now that its not a built in garmin? Do you need to use your phone, or is it built into the receiver like the garmins and use Waze?


The DNX units have built-in NAV.

The DDX without built-in NAV are still supplied with a GPS antenna to support wireless Apple CarPlay and Android Auto, as with either device that's kept in your pocket or a purse while driving will not have a strong enough (if any) GPS signal. So the smartphone uses the Kenwood's GPS antenna just to obtain GPS reception for the smartphone's NAV app.

With Android or iOS 12+ you can now use both the Waze & Google Maps/Nav apps via Android Auto & CarPlay respectively. Of course, you can also use Apple Maps with iOS. :vomit:

You can also just use your smartphone & its display for NAV while also streaming a music app on the smartphone to the HU via BT. So you'd have Music (with NAV prompt interruptions), in addition to Hands-Free calling played via BT to the Kenwood.

Quick Feature Overview for the new 2019 units...note that the Model #'s are a bit different for the Australian market.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Mullings said:


> I was surprised at the amount of ddx 9905/ dnx995s that was at finals last season, and they held their own, *also if you drive a car with a dnx995s installed you’ll definitely buy it over the ddx9905*,I never use the nav but street info and other cool stuff is always displayed at the bottom of the screen.


Quick question:

If using the CarPlay on the DNX995s does it still display additional Nav related info on the screen?

I ask because the 995’s are only about $60 more than the 9905’s right now, but I’ll only be using CarPlay (with whatever unit I buy). I’d be willing to pony up the additional $60 if I see a benefit from it.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I’ll check in the morning and let you know cuz I never use CarPlay or the nav


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

I just pulled the trigger on a Kenwood Excelon DDX9905s which was 2018’s second from the top of the line, as far as their pricing (just behind the nav unit).

I bought it from Amazon for $549.78 shipped. I used my Amazon prime card which gives me an additional 5% back at the end of the month, so I basically got it for $522.29.

I’m pumped!

https://www.amazon.com/Kenwood-Exce...desktop?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref_=ya_aw_od_pi


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice!

I helped my friend install a 9705 in his Nissan Frontier, looks sweet! I really want to throw a Kenwood HU into mine, but it's a pricey upgrade.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Chris12 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a Kenwood Excelon DDX9905s which was 2018’s second from the top of the line, as far as their pricing (just behind the nav unit).
> 
> I bought it from Amazon for $549.78 shipped. I used my Amazon prime card which gives me an additional 5% back at the end of the month, so I basically got it for $522.29.
> 
> ...


NICE!!!

That's a great price for that HU.  I think you'll like it.

If your vehicle will support it, definitely go with the iDataLink Maestro RR interface. It's designed to work with these HU's and there is a jack on the back of the HU specifically for the iDataLink Maestro to plug into. The iDataLink website will show what features are available for your car with the DDX9905S.

Just make sure that you update to the latest Firmware on both the HU and the Maestro RR. Both companies released new software/firmware for these units about a month ago. I think that when you choose the specific commands for each one of your steering wheel control buttons, and then "Flash your Module", it will automatically load the latest firmware.

You might want to even leave the short USB pigtail and a USB extension plugged into the Maestro unit and route it where you can easily access it because they update the firmware fairly often and add features. 

Enjoy!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

bbfoto said:


> NICE!!!
> 
> That's a great price for that HU.  I think you'll like it.
> 
> ...


Does the Maestro RR really do anything more than other steering wheel control interfaces? I've seen some cars can just plug directly into the HU with a 3.5mm connector.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Does the Maestro RR really do anything more than other steering wheel control interfaces? I've seen some cars can just plug directly into the HU with a 3.5mm connector.



YES!!!

With the Kenwood XR head units, the Maestro RR gets vehicle information from the vehicle's main computer module via the OBDII port (usually taps into just two wires) and/or the CAN-bus, etc.

On some vehicles it will provide you with complete On-Screen HVAC controls (for models where that is built-in to the OEM stereo), Heated/Cooled Seats control, a plethora of Gauges such as MPH, Tach, Water Temp., Voltage, Fuel level, Tire Pressure & Temp., MAS info, intake air temp, Engine Load %, and sometimes much more.

You can go to the iDataLink Maestro website and enter your specific vehicle and the HU model # you are using and it will tell you what information and features it supports.

It all depends on the specific vehicle and its trim level. And as I mentioned, iDataLink is always working to add functions and features to the RR units to support more information and function control via the Kenwood's Touchscreen display. I just flashed a new update that fixed some fixed and added some more cool "Gauge" features.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks BB. 

I bought the Maestro RR last week or so. Over the past few months I’ve been slowly buying all the associated cabling and the dash trim for the new stereo.


Thanks for the heads up on the Maestro updates. I’ll definitely leave a cable attached and accessible so I can update it.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

bbfoto said:


> YES!!!
> 
> With the Kenwood XR head units, the Maestro RR gets vehicle information from the vehicle's main computer module via the OBDII port (usually taps into just two wires) and/or the CAN-bus, etc.
> 
> ...


Ahh, I have a super basic Honda Accord so I don't know if I have all that info.










Definitely sounds very cool, especially tire pressure.


----------



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

I've been eyeballing that 9905s. Watching that price come down. I'll wait til it comes down a bit more. But I will have it sometime. That or the 995. It's only like $60 difference now.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

karmajack said:


> I've been eyeballing that 9905s. Watching that price come down. I'll wait til it comes down a bit more. But I will have it sometime. That or the 995. It's only like $60 difference now.


Sounds like you have good taste in stereos 

I was going to get the 2019 model (ddx9906xr) which has wireless CarPlay, but the price, and the inability to override the disabled in motion features in CarPlay, were deal breakers. 

I considered the DNX995s too. I’ll primarily be using CarPlay so the 995’s nav. would probably go to waste.The DDX9905S actually includes the same GPS antenna, for use with CarPlay/ android auto - something I didn’t realize. It seems to me that the primary difference between the 9905 and 995 is the Garmin Nav Software, 2 year INRIX real time Traffic, and lane assist Software (to be used with the kenwood front facing camera), all of which are included on the latter. But there are many other navigation apps and most have real time traffic nowadays.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I bought this pioneer because I had a $50 amazon card, does network crossovers and works with apple play well and cosmetics. Ill be installing it tomorrow. For $220, low risk

https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-MVH-...XYNJ0JT7D16&psc=1&refRID=MA07TW6TDXYNJ0JT7D16


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

tyroneshoes said:


> I bought this pioneer because I had a $50 amazon card, does network crossovers and works with apple play well and cosmetics. Ill be installing it tomorrow. For $220, low risk
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-MVH-...XYNJ0JT7D16&psc=1&refRID=MA07TW6TDXYNJ0JT7D16


Apple CarPlay and capacitive Touch screen. Should be pretty good for the price.

Congrats!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ill let you know. If it cools down Ill do it tonight. I have been running the Kenwood DNX-573S and out of nowhere, the rcas started being super noisy and I had to ground the rcas like the old pico fuse issue. Worked for a couple months.

Last week the rca's signal from the kenwood caused amps to go into protect. Its very odd. It caused one amp to smoke up with no music being played. So until I set it up, Im just running my ipod into my front amp then the amp's output to my sub amp. Oddly the internal amp for the kenwood is fine, as is the sub preout. But the front rca output is unusable. Odd issue. Started when i used apple play. 

That and the network settings tweak-from-deck and ability to use auto-eq (dont really need it but always curious) is what is moving me from kenwood to pioneer.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Some here may want to check out Stinger's new "ELEV8" floating 8'' Touchscreen. It's similar to Alpine's HALO9.

https://stingerelectronics.com/catalog/multimedia/un1880

It's not inexpensive, but is feature packed.

Of note:


8" Capacitive 1024 x 600 HD Touchscreen Display

Volume KNOB and other large function buttons.

Apple CarPlay & Android Auto

Variable TOSLINK Digital Output

Apt-X high-quality Bluetooth v4.2

HDMI Input

2x USB Input

X/O Network, 15-Band EQ, & T/A similar to Kenwood XR series DD HUs

4 Video Camera Inputs

Configurable for Right- or Left-Hand Drive vehicles

Custom Display Backgrounds

Built-in but Optional iGO Navigation (with supplied GPS Antenna required for CarPlay & Android Auto)

Single or Double DIN Mounting Capability

Etc.


FYI, FWIW it is Android OS based. The only normal "premium" head unit feature I don't see is an HD-capable AM/FM Tuner.

Here is an excellent full overview the ELEV8 by Five Star Car Stereo...


----------



## gspfunk (Sep 8, 2017)

Based on the comments, it looks like I made a good choice when I bought the 9905S. I wanted the HD screen as this is replacing a DNX9140 (2009) that has a horrible screen. 

Long story short, I bought the 9905 last August for our WK1 SRT8, but installed it yesterday (blown piston-rebuild, then trans rebuild). 

I’m really impressed with everything about the unit so far. The screen looks good, it has the same features the 9140 had for adjustments, and it is the same size. 

I ordered the Maestro ACC-NAV1 adapter tonight so I can use the Jeep GPS antenna. The 9140 was hooked up to the Kenwood antenna, but it seems logical to me that the OEM antenna would work better (top of the Jeep at the back, and 5x larger). 

The boot up is fast AF compared to the old unit, LOL. Looking forward to tweaking it more tomorrow.


----------



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

I finally pulled the trigger on the 9905s last week myself. Coming from a 2016 Pioneer Avic 6100 NEX. 

The install had a few unplanned road bumps. Pioneer and Kenwood antenna's and BT mics have different proprietary connections. I planned on re-using the Pioneer's, but had to pull those and re-snake in the Kenwood's. 

The screen is beautiful. A major improvement when watching movies or pictures. Though when people mention it's a fingerprint magnet, that's no joke. It get's dirtier-faster than past DD's. I keep a small eyeglass cleaning kit in my arm rest to tend to it. 

I'm still getting use to Kenwood's UI. There's only one aspect I miss from the Nex. I guess you would call it "Track Progression Status". On the Pioneer, when a track is playing (be it from CD or USB mind you) the progression shows the time it's at, out of the total time. As well as a progression bar which is also a slider. You can drag or tap to specific sections of the song. I don't see that on the Kenwood. I see running time, but no progression bar to be able to skip ahead beyond the FF or Next button. 
I'll just have to get use to that. 

Other aspects of the UI are laid out and simple to understand. Just simply a matter of getting use to the button locations and what leads to what. 

The sound is nice. Though I had both units connected to a Dayton DSP running full active. I'm able to get more overall dB from this set up. Clearer signal, more voltage, clips later, Etc. The built in X-overs, sound effects, and other signal processing look very attractive to anyone running without a separate dedicated DSP. Several more options to toy with than the NEX had. 

I'm not a apple guy, so I can't comment on that. Android Auto is new to me, and seems to be what I expected of it. I don't take full advantage. I don't use any music streaming services outside of the concessional IHeartRadio Comedy channel from time to time. The "OK Google" driven controls for navigation, messages, & calls is neat to have, and works flawlessly. I have a Galaxy S8, which still for some reason doesn't support wireless AA. It would be nice, but I'm use to plugging in my phone. 

It's fast. 

I listen to music via a USB connection. I heard the 9905s worked well with big mass storage. On my NEX I was using a couple 64 GB Sandisk flash drives for my media. I stepped up to a 500 GB Samsung T5 SSD. It has about 150 GB of media on it. When I plugged that into the NEX, the NEX froze. Couldn't handle it. Plugged into the 9905s, and within 3 seconds it was playing. Handling every common format I use.

Overall I'm quite happy with this head unit, and assume I will be for quite some time.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't know the model number but pioneer has a double din that is all screen. Looks like a tablet but is a full sized radio. I love the look of that.
Could be trash for all I know but its pretty.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

gspfunk said:


> Based on the comments, it looks like I made a good choice when I bought the 9905S. I wanted the HD screen as this is replacing a DNX9140 (2009) that has a horrible screen.
> ...
> 
> The boot up is fast AF compared to the old unit, LOL. Looking forward to tweaking it more tomorrow.


Glad you're liking it. It is a great HU with really good SQ. The two main reasons for me not adopting a regular Double-DIN head unit over my 8" tablet and DAP sources were the slow boot times and lackluster displays. Kenwood fixed that (and more) with these newer XR head units. :thumbsup: 






karmajack said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on the 9905s last week myself. Coming from a 2016 Pioneer Avic 6100 NEX.
> 
> I'm still getting use to Kenwood's UI. There's only one aspect I miss from the Nex. I guess you would call it "*Track Progression Status*". On the Pioneer, when a track is playing (be it from CD or USB mind you) the progression shows the time it's at, out of the total time. As well as a progression bar which is also a slider. You can drag or tap to specific sections of the song. I don't see that on the Kenwood. I see running time, but no progression bar to be able to skip ahead beyond the FF or Next button.
> I'll just have to get use to that.
> ...


Congrats! Glad that you're happy with it overall!

With the Kenwood units not having that "Track Progress/Scroll Bar" it's one of the few things that kind of disappoints me in everyday use of this HU. IMO, every music playback app/source should have that feature.

And Yes, the Kenwood XR units are fantastic when using USB attached music file storage!


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

I have a question about my DDX9905S and I figured it would get exposure through this thread.

Question:
The call volume when using CarPlay (wired) is attenuated severely all of a sudden. I’ve noticed it since I updated to the most recent iOS (I believe), but I’ve only put serious effort into correcting it over the past week.

Solutions I’ve tried:

googled for an answer.
turning up volume on HU during a call/ 
turning up the handset volume.
restarting the phone
restarting the HU
deleting and re-establishment of my CarPlay connection in the phone.
deleting the Bluetooth connection between the phone and DDX9905S (I use a wired connection).
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Chris12 said:


> I have a question about my DDX9905S and I figured it would get exposure through this thread.
> 
> Question:
> The call volume when using CarPlay (wired) is attenuated severely all of a sudden. I’ve noticed it since I updated to the most recent iOS (I believe), but I’ve only put serious effort into correcting it over the past week.
> ...


The call volume on my DMX906S kind of sucks too. I noticed that the volume control works independantly from music while you're on a call, so you can increase the volume to 30 for a call, then end the call and music will resume at 25 (or whatever you had it at). I believe the call volume will then be at whatever level it was set at during your previous call. 

Also, there is a volume offset that you can use to adjust relative levels, you'll probably want to bump the bluetooth level up a few notches.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

There are no good car audio head units.

A home audio DAC is the way to go. There are some which already run on 12vdc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

subterFUSE said:


> There are no good car audio head units.
> 
> A home audio DAC is the way to go. There are some which already run on 12vdc.
> 
> ...


do tell, which ones. I tried a couple of cheap DAC and Bluetooth from the phone to DSP sounds better. Guessing one less conversion or the chips just suck


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Petererc said:


> do tell, which ones. I tried a couple of cheap DAC and Bluetooth from the phone to DSP sounds better. Guessing one less conversion or the chips just suck


I’m putting an RME ADI2 DAC in my car currently. It’s 12 volt. They even sell a car power adapter for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

subterFUSE said:


> There are no good car audio head units.
> 
> A home audio DAC is the way to go. There are some which already run on 12vdc.
> 
> ...


do tell, which ones. I tried a couple of cheap DAC and Bluetooth from the phone to DSP sounds better. Guessing one less conversion or the


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

that's just a smidgen out of my price range, looks real nice though. It uses a AKM AK4493 chip, quick search found this one more appealing to my price range. But will prob just stick with bluetooth for now, tired of throwing money at it .








AK4493EQ AKM AK4493 AK4118 XMOS Premium DAC OP275 OPAMP Bluetooth 5.0 AC100-240V | eBay


Find great deals for AK4493EQ AKM AK4493 AK4118 XMOS Premium DAC OP275 OPAMP Bluetooth 5.0 AC100-240V. Shop with confidence on eBay!



www.ebay.com


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

Kenwood Excelon


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Chris12 said:


> I have a question about my DDX9905S and I figured it would get exposure through this thread.
> 
> Question:
> The call volume when using CarPlay (wired) is attenuated severely all of a sudden. I’ve noticed it since I updated to the most recent iOS (I believe), but I’ve only put serious effort into correcting it over the past week.
> ...


Have you thoroughly checked ALL of the settings in the CarPlay *app* on your iPhone?

In the last few versions of the Android Auto app there is an independent level setting for Hands-free BT calls/NAV Prompts/phone notifications, which is independent of the wired or wireless Android Auto _music_ streaming level (which is done via USB, or over WiFi if it's a wireless AA connection).

I used to have the problem of hands-free BT calls, NAV prompts, or phone notifications being way too loud in comparison to the wired AA _MUSIC_ streaming level.

The new & separate level adjustment allowed me to perfectly balance the two levels.

And your head unit should have an independent "Source Level" adjustment for each individual source. My problem with that was I could not INDEPENDENTLY adjust the wired AA _music streaming_ levels separately from the BT _calling/NAV prompts/notification _levels_..._they were both lowered or raised together as they are both seemed to be included under the "BT Source" level setting.

The settings in the Android Auto app itself fixed that issue. I'm not sure it will work the same, but try updating the CarPlay app if you haven't already, and check for source level settings within the app.

Also make sure that you have the latest firmware update for the DDX9905S _and_ the iDataLink Maestro RR interface (if you are using it).


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Petererc said:


> do tell, which ones. I tried a couple of cheap DAC and Bluetooth from the phone to DSP sounds better. Guessing one less conversion or the chips just suck


It's the Mytek Brooklyn Bridge for me. Also has a 12vdc input and USB input for a music file storage HDD/SSD.  Not cheap, but even the high-end, multi-featured car audio head units just can't compete with a dedicated high-end home or studio-level DAC along with its excellent analog output stage. It's not very car-friendly though and certainly isn't for everyone or every car.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Petererc said:


> do tell, which ones. I tried a couple of cheap DAC and Bluetooth from the phone to DSP sounds better. Guessing one less conversion or the chips just suck


Guess some questions are better left unasked. Some good info, thanks, guys. I will look more into some DIY DAC chips and see if I can clean up dirty USB power... Using a Nexus7 as a H.U., it's just a screen to switch songs 99% of the time. Would hate to drop a bunch of coin on a new head unit and pretty much have the same thing and have to run the RCA's again. I ran an optical cable to the DSP and can adjust volume with a controller, just not digging the DAC's 



bbfoto said:


> It's the Mytek Brooklyn Bridge for me. Also has a 12vdc input and USB input for a music file storage HDD/SSD.  Not cheap, but even the high-end, multi-featured car audio head units just can't complete with a dedicated high-end home or studio-level DAC along with its excellent analog output stage. It's not very car-friendly though and certainly isn't for everyone or every car.


thanks, That's worth more than my whole ride lol


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Petererc said:


> Guess some questions are better left unasked. Some good info, thanks, guys. I will look more into some DIY DAC chips and see if I can clean up dirty USB power... Using a Nexus7 as a H.U., it's just a screen to switch songs 99% of the time. Would hate to drop a bunch of coin on a new head unit and pretty much have the same thing and have to run the RCA's again. I ran an optical cable to the DSP and can adjust volume with a controller, just not digging the DAC's
> 
> thanks, That's worth more than my whole ride lol



I get it! It _is_ stupid money for something that won't make much (if any) difference, especially if the rest of the install isn't equally capable. It's definitely at the point of "diminishing returns" and just a bit over-the-top! ?

I use my older Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 8.0 GSM/LTE Phablet (#SM-T715Y) as the USB playback source into the DAC with the *UAPP* Android app. Or to control music playback via the attached USB storage in network streaming mode.

Check out Nick Adams' competition install. I believe he is using the relatively inexpensive Topping D10 DAC and has been very happy with it...

2019 MECA/IASCA Finals Competitor Spotlight - Nick Adams - YouTube - Apicella Auto Sound


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

bbfoto said:


> I get it! It's just stupid money for something that won't make much (if any) difference unless the rest of the install is equally capable. It's definitely at the point of "diminishing returns" and just a bit over-the-top!
> 
> I use my older Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 8.0 GSM/LTE Phablet (#SM-T715Y) as the USB playback source into the DAC with the *UAPP* Android app.
> 
> ...


Yep, modern DACs are not the bottle neck in today’s systems. I’m all for striving for “perfection” but even the DAC in a cheap phone is going to mean less that the speaker selection and tune. I question the benefit of a high end DAC in a home audio system, compared to a decent mid-level DAC, in a car it’s completely pointless.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> I get it! It _is_ stupid money for something that won't make much (if any) difference, especially if the rest of the install isn't equally capable. It's definitely at the point of "diminishing returns" and just a bit over-the-top! ?
> 
> I use my older Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 8.0 GSM/LTE Phablet (#SM-T715Y) as the USB playback source into the DAC with the *UAPP* Android app. Or to control music playback via the attached USB storage in network streaming mode.
> 
> ...


Yea man heard it many, many times. We only get one shot at life and ya can't take it with ya when ya go. So, if it's something you enjoy and can make it happen, go for it.
Domestic Tranquility ='s bliss for me lol

thanks for the link, crazy install


----------



## gspfunk (Sep 8, 2017)

Chris12 said:


> I have a question about my DDX9905S and I figured it would get exposure through this thread.
> 
> Question:
> The call volume when using CarPlay (wired) is attenuated severely all of a sudden. I’ve noticed it since I updated to the most recent iOS (I believe), but I’ve only put serious effort into correcting it over the past week.
> ...


I haven’t noticed any issues at all with my calls, but I’ll take a look this week and see if I can figure out something for you.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

If I would ever buy CD player again it would be Pioneer ODR. Not sure about digital players - Bewith is OK, but ULTRA overpriced at 5kEUR (ONLY Red one read Flac/ape, wav, aiff), FIIO X5/X7/X11and similar are nice and not to expensive,....


----------

